# Off-Topic >  Abrasive Blasting

## jdurand

Living in California there is sometimes an issue getting things to get a job done. We all know it's not good to inhale sand...except for kids in a sandbox and beach goers.

Anyway, while in Home Depot today I wandered over to the cement isle and there are big bags of 30 grit sieved, kiln-dried sand. No listed use, it's next to the sand for cement. $5.95 per bag, I grabbed one for some work I need to do this week.

You can sell if if you don't say what it's for.  :Smile:

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jul 2, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

[QUOTE=jdurand; You can sell if if you don't say what it's for.  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

Ages of wisdom right there. There are service organizations selling almost the same way, comments masked with conflicting terminology.

----------

